# Snow Nose



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Rule of thumb is it probably is genetic*. 

If your dog's nose stays black (no seasonal changes) through age 3, it will stay black.

Otherwise, a lot of dogs get the fade. It isn't a huge deal. You get used to it.

*genetic because there are breeders out there who have pigment on the list of things they breed for. And they've used sires in litters which have "fixed" all their pigment problems after him.


----------



## JacobsMom (Jan 10, 2017)

My Jake has snow nose. It darkens up a bit in the Summer, but come winter time and it's back. No big deal.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Same thing with Gatsby, he had a black nose even at -30C for the first couple of years. He is now 5 and his nose is pink in winter, little darker in the summer, but not entirely black.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Glad it seems to be somewhat normal


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Stella will be 20 weeks on Saturday and in the last week I’ve seen pink coming through. Her mom is 4 and has a pink nose now. Dad is 3 and has a jet black nose. Anything we can give to help prevent the fade? Someone told me they give Vitamin D3, which is “sunshine” but I’m not sure if that’s worth it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Stella will be 20 weeks on Saturday and in the last week I’ve seen pink coming through. Her mom is 4 and has a pink nose now. Dad is 3 and has a jet black nose. Anything we can give to help prevent the fade? Someone told me they give Vitamin D3, which is “sunshine” but I’m not sure if that’s worth it.


No, the color change is quite normal, the nose will get dark again come spring/summer.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

One thing is to make sure you're not feeding from a plastic bowl as the petroleum in the plastic is said to draw the pigment from the nose. Which it looks like you're not so snow nose it likely is. Seems a bit early though


----------



## Barlosh (Sep 1, 2018)

I had three malamutes and all their noses would change in winter months, snow nose for that breed seemed to be pretty common.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> One thing is to make sure you're not feeding from a plastic bowl as the petroleum in the plastic is said to draw the pigment from the nose. Which it looks like you're not so snow nose it likely is. Seems a bit early though


She has a stainless steel powder coated bowl. I’ve only noticed it in the last week. Mostly at the side and top of the nose against muzzle. There does look like a little a scratch but it’s slightly pink in that area. Photos don’t really show the pink.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Penny’s nose turned darker over the summer and in the past few weeks has faded back to pink again. 
It bugs me a bit, but she’s a sweet doggie, suppose we’ll keep her anyway.

Of note, my Malamute never got snow nose. Who knew.


----------

